# How competitive...



## justin.c (15 Apr 2008)

How competitive is the recruiting process for Pilot Applicants? I know this has probably been asked before but I was wondering if I would fit the bill as a desirable candidate.

I am 18 years old, 5'9 160lbs and in excellent shape. I am scheduled to attend the University of Western in September of 2008 for the CAM program (Commercial Aviation Management). With this program I would graduate with a business related degree and a commercial pilot's licence. I noticed that the ROTP entry plans into the Canadian Forces even sponsors this program at Western.

However, I know that a job as a pilot is very competitive and that applying for ROTP is a competitive selection process also. Given what I've said, would I seem like a decent candidate? 

Background info: Since I was a kid I've wanted to be a pilot, but at around 14 years of age those dreams were crushed when I inherited my nearsightedness from my parents. I was absoutely devasted and was even mad at my parents for having the eyes they did. However, my nearsightedness is very mild and falls easily within the new vision requirements for pilots. Pilot or not I've decided that I'd like a career with the CF, but for now I am going to try my best as a pilot.

Do you guys think I have a chance?


----------



## benny88 (15 Apr 2008)

Justin, congrats on getting CAM. I'm a student in CAM and there are a few other students and grads on this site. You seem like you fit the criteria to at least be looked at, and you'll never know how you'll do until you apply. So apply. Good luck.


 PS Here's some info I compiled on CAM pertaining to ROTP. Looking forward to meeting you next year.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/71815.0.html


Edited to fix link


----------



## aesop081 (15 Apr 2008)

justin.c said:
			
		

> Do you guys think I have a chance?



Apply and find out. Its free after all.


----------



## justin.c (15 Apr 2008)

Well yeah, I'm defintely applying, I'm just a little nervous about the selection process. It's really what I want to do and it would suck pretty hard not to get in.


----------



## Corey Darling (15 Apr 2008)

If you dont get in one year, try again next year. Im on year #4 lol. Finally get my chance to go to ASC.  ;D  I think the recruiting centre is sick of me lol


----------



## Kruggle (15 Apr 2008)

Corey Darling said:
			
		

> If you dont get in one year, try again next year. Im on year #4 lol. Finally get my chance to go to ASC.  ;D  I think the recruiting centre is sick of me lol



Wow. good for you!


----------



## aesop081 (15 Apr 2008)

justin.c said:
			
		

> It's really what I want to do and it would suck pretty hard not to get in.



Well stop worrying. You have 0% chance of getting it if you dont apply. Its simple really...

Apply = Might get it
Dont Apply = Dont get it


----------



## justin.c (15 Apr 2008)

Yeah I understand that, which is why I AM applying, my only concern was never getting the chance even when applying. All I can do is be hopeful and see what happens


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (15 Apr 2008)

It is very competitive but keep in mind, you have no idea how you stack up to the rest of the applicants. The worst they can do is say no but CDN Aviator said it best:


> Apply = Might get it
> Dont Apply = Dont get it


Good luck and welcome to the large and over crowded fraternity of anxiously waiting for their phone to ring wannabe Pilots.


----------



## justin.c (15 Apr 2008)

Thanks dude, its good to know I can keep on trying if I don't get it one year


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (15 Apr 2008)

justin.c said:
			
		

> ... its good to know I can keep on trying if I don't get it one year



Been there, done that. If you don't receive an offer, ask your career counsellor for suggestions on how you can improve on your application for the following year. Search through the forums. You'll read a lot of stories from those who overcame a lot of obstacles before they were accepted.  Again, good luck.


----------



## SkyHeff (22 Apr 2008)

First, congrats on getting in to UWO! Despite the fact I despise those Katana's who cut me off on base turning final at CYQS (Happened twice on my first solo, granted, their English was lacking!) I wish you the best of luck!  8) On one of my many inquiry calls to the CFRC, I got the impression that CAM is something that's looked highly upon.

You just gotta apply! I'm an Army-Brat(Rtd.), a current Funshawe student and flying for my PPL out of St. Thomas. I hope to then get a bachelor in something or other and make it to the big leagues of the CF someday.

I'd pretty much given up until I realized this is something I just have to do. Now, I'm whipping myself into shape and trying to fill out my resume to make myself as competitive as possible!Like they've been saying, there's a 100% chance of a NO if we don't try. 

Best of luck to ya, and maybe we'll meet over CYXU sometime. I'll be the newbie on the radio getting used to a controlled airport ;D


----------



## benny88 (22 Apr 2008)

SkyHeff said:
			
		

> Despite the fact I despise those Katana's who cut me off on base turning final at CYQS (Happened twice on my first solo, granted, their English was lacking!)



  You're just jealous. Those Katana's are SO sweet to fly. If she could cook, I'd friggin marry her.



			
				SkyHeff said:
			
		

> Best of luck to ya, and maybe we'll meet over CYXU sometime. I'll be the newbie on the radio getting used to a controlled airport ;D



  Haha St. Thomas airport isn't exactly a hub of activity. I'll be the fighter pilot wannabe on your six making machine gun sounds with my mouth.


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (22 Apr 2008)

> You're just jealous. Those Katana's are SO sweet to fly. If she could cook, I'd friggin marry her.


I did like the Katana...that is until I went up in a C1. Mmmmmmmm Eclipse. <drooling sound>

Edit: <a href="http://www.diamondair.com/aircraft/c1_private/">DA20-C1 </a>for those who were wondering. Sorry, back to the topic...


----------



## dimsum (23 Apr 2008)

There are at least 3 Capts, 2 Lts and 2 2Lts who are CAM grads kicking around in the Air Force, plus a Subbie in the Navy (numbers might be off; maybe a promotion here or there.)  While being in CAM doesn't guarantee you becoming a Pilot (or any other trade), it does differentiate you from most other applicants.  And, like everyone else with CPL or above, you also get to bypass Portage!


----------



## snyper21 (27 Jul 2008)

Whats up guys, I'm planning on applying as a pilot in about a year and I'm wonderin if I'd make a competitive applicant. A brief background...

Was very active in team sports as a kid, capt on my soccer team, capt of hockey team, and starting pitcher for baseball (a while back). I then took up snowboarding for a few years, afterwards found my passion in skateboarding. Been skateboarding competitively for 7 years up until this point in time in which I directed my attention on becoming a pilot in the CF for the past 6 months or so. I just turned 21, and am currently attending Concordia University in Montreal and will graduate in 1.5 years (Economics major). What concerns me is that my marks aren't the grades, I predict maybe a 2.5 gpa (at the very least) when I graduate. I have some extracurriculars, I am apart of a fraternity at Concordia, I volunteer as a big brother to a 13 year old. I as well go to the gym on a very regular basis for quite some time now (work out at least 3 days/week). No issues medically, excellent physical shape. 160 lbs (pure muscle), height = 5'10. I've been non stop researching absolutely everything possible on this occupation for a while now because I know it is what I want to do as a career. 
By the way I also heard that a DEO is probably the best route to go (by best route I mean greatest chance of getting offered) due to the fact that I'd already have a degree. True? DEbatable..?

Anyways I'll stop blabbering on, and any input / advice would be MUCH appreciated, thanks for reading guys.

Snyper


----------



## aesop081 (27 Jul 2008)

Thats funny...you are the second guy in 3 days with a GPA of 2.5 asking the same quesion


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (27 Jul 2008)

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/62660/post-737752.html#msg737752
Stryper...that is the third time you have posted the same question.

Start reading, and then post.


----------



## snyper21 (27 Jul 2008)

Shit sorry about that... those were my first posts here and I thought that when i created the thread it wasn't going through because I couldn't find it afterwards so I decided to add onto another thread.


----------



## zorro (28 Jul 2008)

benny88 said:
			
		

> You're just jealous. Those Katana's are SO sweet to fly. If she could cook, I'd friggin marry her.
> 
> Haha St. Thomas airport isn't exactly a hub of activity. I'll be the fighter pilot wannabe on your six making machine gun sounds with my mouth.



Screw the Katanas!!!! C-172 ALL THE WAY haha!!!

Also.................they recover a lot more nicely from spins!! 

And if you want to really have fun.....take out a C-152........even more fun to fly, although substantially less powerful. Did I mention they're cheaper too.....?


----------



## Corey Darling (28 Jul 2008)

Katana fan here. Did a quarter of my license on them. The remainder on 172's.

The katana is just much better looking and modern.


----------



## dimsum (28 Jul 2008)

If you liked the Katana, check out the DA-40 (for a nice ride) or the Grob 120 (which is pretty much an up-engined, aerobatic Katana)   ;D


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (28 Jul 2008)

> C-172 ALL THE WAY


Flying cinder block. Just kidding - she's reliable and proven over time, but she's no DA-20 C1.



> Also.................they recover a lot more nicely from spins!!


Ya but that's no fun. I can't get into what I have done in a Katana, but I can tell you they are a lot more fun. Grob 115 or 120 even better!
Cheers.




> Whats up guys, I'm planning on applying as a pilot in about a year and I'm wonderin if I'd make a competitive applicant.


The only way to find out is to apply. Good luck.


----------

